# Joyetech eVic VT, amazing device



## HealthCabin (20/5/15)

Just got this staff today, tested it, very impressive.

It is a kit comes with a eGo ONE Mega atomizer, and a eVic 5000mAh mod with 3 modes: VW mod (from 1-60W), Temp Ni mode (for Ni-200 coils), and Temp Ti mode (for Titanium coils)

The OLED screen is very large.

The vapor is huge and pure, taste very good. It has been my favourite device.

And found a review here:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waltervh (20/5/15)

Sweet box. I think also that its the new want to have!!


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

Winner, winner....especially the Titanium mode! And 5000 mAH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

@HealthCabin, can you guys not get an agent here in SA? Your prices are really competitive but shipping etc will be a nightmare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HealthCabin (21/5/15)

Nooby said:


> @HealthCabin, can you guys not get an agent here in SA? Your prices are really competitive but shipping etc will be a nightmare.



Yes, the shipping problem also troubled us a lot. As for an agent, we may consider that, but it seems impossible in a short term.


----------



## HealthCabin (21/5/15)

Andre said:


> Winner, winner....especially the Titanium mode! And 5000 mAH!


exactly, a great job done by Joyetech.


----------



## HealthCabin (21/5/15)

Waltervh said:


> Sweet box. I think also that its the new want to have!!



Will be released soon, prepare some money. haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/15)

Stuck on which colour to get  either orange or blue. but the black doesn't look bad, in some pics it looks bland and in others it looks nice.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Stuck on which colour to get  either orange or blue. but the black doesn't look bad, in some pics it looks bland and in others it looks nice.



Blue!


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/15)

@Rob Fisher What's your opinion on the orange? In some pics it looks like a yellow and in some it looks bronze.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher What's your opinion on the orange? In some pics it looks like a yellow and in some it looks bronze.



It looks just like that american muscle car... same colour I'm sure. I'm not a fan of Orange but this is a real personal preference thing! You will know what color to choose when you press the BUY button!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (6/6/15)

Ordered the black one....Man i need 2 stop buying these things....Don't need it...Just want it!!!....Pffff

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WillieRoux (6/6/15)

Oh so sexy.....


----------



## WillieRoux (6/6/15)

I'm just worried if i order the white and orange as well...will it encourage them to make other colors...which in turn will force me to get them also....never ending story....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (6/6/15)

Was never so much fun spending a few grand on smokes....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/15)

@WillieRoux I know the feeling bru. I just bought the Ego one a week ago and now i saw this. The black and red was an option for me but the red is more like a burgundy kind, not the bright red i was expecting. I'm gonna probably get the orange. Choosing a color is definitely the hardest choice when buying this product

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/15)

@WillieRoux I started with the Twisp. I have like 5 of them and the new aero and now the Evic VT and probably the reosmod later on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JK! (10/6/15)

How much are these batteries?


----------



## daniel craig (10/6/15)

@JK! These mods are selling for around R1100


----------



## JK! (10/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @JK! These mods are selling for around R1100




Thanks, is it both the battery and atomiser for R1100?
Not bad, from which store?


----------



## daniel craig (10/6/15)

No, just the mod.


----------



## Q-Ball (10/6/15)

Vape Cartel had it for R1150 for the combo but he sold out on the 1st day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (10/6/15)

I think its both. I hope Im not wrong...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeowave-evic-vt-kangertech-subbox-eta-arrival-dates.t12004/


----------



## free3dom (10/6/15)

JK! said:


> Thanks, is it both the battery and atomiser for R1100?
> Not bad, from which store?



Depends on where you buy from, but it should be around R1200-R1300 for the whole kit. Some pre-orders are cheaper right now, but I reckon it will go up a bit once they become widely available 

There are a few more available from VapoWave here


----------

